# Recaros: Mk2 16V vs. JDM DC5



## Grasshopper (Sep 20, 2000)

Hey Guys,

This is a shot in the dark but here goes...

I have a Recaro dilemma, and I'd like to ask *purely from a seat comfort perspective.* I'm deciding between a set of mk2 16v seats and a set of JDM Integra DC5 seats for my mk1 project. We can argue the Euro vs. JDM or VW vs. HONDA or OEM vs. aftermarket points until we're blue in the face.

All I want to ask is for those that have had the experience with them, which seats do you find more comfortable and supportive? I've driven for hours on end in my 16v Recaros without any issue, but I like the sporty look of the DC5 seats and they look very supportive but wondering if they would be as comfortable as the 16V seats, after all, they are Recaros.

Thanks,
Claudio










VS


----------



## dterry1982 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have experience with both seats, and I must say I liked the ones from my MKII better. Plus if you are putting them in a dub they will look much better


----------

